
Photorealistic Image Resynthesis for Gaze Manipulation - mbosch
http://sites.skoltech.ru/compvision/projects/deepwarp/
======
woliveirajr
Vertical movements are a bit weird, sometimes the eyelid seems to artificial.
The horizontal movement is very good.

